
Toyota Prius software fix may reduce fuel efficiency, experts say - ycombonator
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-fi-toyota-prius-defect-20180218-story.html
======
carlmr
There's always the question how they asked. If they asked users if they had
worse economy after the software update, a lot of people might respond yes,
because of the loaded question. I mean I barely know any cars that actually
have the stated economy.

